# fertility after banding



## treeclimber233 (Jun 16, 2012)

I just banded two of my bucklings today and was wondering how long they may be fertile.  One is 12 -14 weeks old and the other is just reaching 8 weeks.  I have not seen any bucky behavior from them but they are in with a 12-14 week old doeling.  I did not realize they were as old as they are.  How time flies.....  I also have a buckling that is around 10 weeks old that I need to start keeping away from the young doe.  Anybody want to trade for a Nubian buckling? I need one to breed his mother but if I can't find one I may just keep him a buck to do the deed.  How does AI work?  Can I buy the straw and do it myself or do I need to have a vet do the deed?  A straw date with a spotted buck might just be up my alley.


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2012)

If they were in with the doeling prior to their banding then you may already have a problem.

Post banding (as long as done correctly) fertility is 0%.  I put them back in right away.


----------



## allanimals21 (Jun 17, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> If they were in with the doeling prior to their banding then you may already have a problem.
> 
> Post banding (as long as done correctly) fertility is 0%.  I put them back in right away.


Interesting...When I did my fainter wether he was...oh boy...I want to say he was 4 months old the vet told me to still keep him away from the girls for 30 days to be on the safe side.  She said he was still fertile for some time after the banding.


----------

